# If I should grow frail



## itsonlyme (Dec 22, 2012)

IF I SHOULD GROW FRAIL

If it should be that I grow frail and weak
And pain does keep me from my sleep,
Then will you do what must be done
For this - the last battle - can't be won.

You will be sad I understand
But don't let grief then stay your hand.
For on this day, more than the rest
Your love and friendship must stand the test.

We have had so many happy years,
You wouldn't want me to suffer so.
When the time comes, please, let me go.

Take me to where my needs they'll tend,
Only, stay with me till the end.
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time you will agree
It is a kindness you do to me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have been saved.

Don't grieve that it must now be you
Who has to decide this thing to do.
We've been so close - we two- these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

This made me cry like a baby!!!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Me too - 

why Oh why do I read them?, I know what will happen to me everytime :'(


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Hold me close, hold me tight
speak softly while day turns to night
This isnt the end, just a brand new start
dont cry at my slowing heart

and think of me at walkies time
remember that ill be feeling fine
No aching joints, my pain has gone
I feel like i could run on...and on.................


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Both beautiful, but oh so hard to read.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

oh god that was so painful to read but amazingly beautiful xx


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh no!!!!! I had to leave the room. Beautiful.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

On TV's Countryfile a vet up in James herriot-land said her saddest moments were having to PTS farmers sheepdogs as they spend more with the dogs than with their wives


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

This is the same poem I used to make a memory of my girl Sophie. Gets me every time.


----------



## thorex (Sep 19, 2012)

:crying::crying:
It is the hardest thing to do, stand by their side while the cross to the Rainbow but I am glad I was there to hold my babies Rex and Thor in my arms to their last breath.
My darling Rex found the strenght to give me a last kiss just as he was crossing the bridge:crying::crying:, my poor Teddy Thor rested his head on my shoulder and gave me a kiss just before the vet was going to do some scans...some how he knew that will be our last kiss.:crying::crying:
It hurst so much.
RIP my darlings until we meet again, love you so much.


----------



## Qontry (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you. We are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak. You present a wonderful, meaningful poem. Another is "A Dog's Plea" that is incorporated into the memorial for our beloved Kodiak.
*******************************************************
​


----------



## itsonlyme (Dec 22, 2012)

Be there for thier final moments, hold them close, theyve been your buddies for years, dont let them be afraid or alone


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

the day before Sophie passed we had a short stroll around the local area,saw quite a few people that we see most days....I feel now she was saying goodbye to people,as the next day she collapsed and was PTS
one of our neighbours dogs Spencer passed a few years ago and I rember the day before he followed us down the footpath...stopped and watched us as we walked on,as he was saying goodbye


----------

